# Superbowl Munchies



## rustyford (Feb 5, 2012)

Decided to have a few people over to watch the game. Don't really care who wins...it's about the food and commercials anyway, right? Spent all morning prepping some munchies. I made my first attempt at pork shots. I ran out of room in the big smoker, so had to do them on the Weber. Didn't turn out too bad.

  Also did some meatballs stuffed with cheese, ranch chicken and a couple different flavors of ABTs....of course all wrapped with bacon. Great day on the smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2012)

Everything looks delicious!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome appetizer spread!!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 7, 2012)

Great job - nice spread


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 7, 2012)

All looks great . Got to love a full smoker !


----------



## hooligan8403 (Feb 10, 2012)

God that looks good. Im thinking of doing some smoked meatballs when the weather gets a warmer and adding them to some spaghetti.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 10, 2012)

Those all look awesome!


----------

